# Mini And New Samsung TV



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Bought a new TV today to replace a very old one. The old one had an HDMI port that worked fine with an HDMI cable and one of my TiVo Minis. When I plugged it into the new Samsung TV, the TV said "No Signal on HDMI Port 1". I tried using port 2, but got the same thing. I unplugged the power on the Mini, waited a few minutes then plugged it back in. I then got the Welcome/Starting up... screen. After about a minute, the screen went blank and again got the No Signal message. I've tried swapping cables, rebooting and using different HDMI ports on the new TV, but still no signal. Plugged it back into the old TV and it still works fine.

Any ideas what could be the problem?


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

I had a problem similar to that a couple of times. Once it just sorted itself out on it's own. The other time I was on the phone with customer support about something else and it happened. They told me to unplug the hdmi cable from the mini and plug it back in after a couple of seconds. It had something to do with the hdmi handshake. It worked. Good luck.

I also have a samsung tv with a bad component port - blues show up as green after a few minutes. Could be a bad port, too. Does any other hdmi device work in it?


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

I tried a few times unplugging the cable from the Mini, waiting and plugging it back in. Same thing. Also tried plugging another HDMI device in the TV and that works fine.

Forgot to mention that this is the second TV I tried today. Originally bought an LG TV that was on sale and had this problem. Assuming it was the TV, took it back and got the Samsung.

Went back to Best Buy (3rd trip today!) and got one of the latest HDMI cables (version 2?), but still the same issue.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Did you try resetting the Mini? There's a reset button on the bottom of the unit. It solved a similar video problem for me when I got a new TV. The Mini auto-detected the correct HDMI settings on startup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks, but that's one of the many things I tried. Actually, the button on the bottom is not a reset button, but a resolution button. Each time you press it, it changes the output resolution. Each time you change the resolution, you're supposed to wait a minute or two for the new resolution setting to take effect. None of them worked. I ended up getting around the problem by switching Minis!

This Mini is model TCDA92000, which is I believe the original Mini. I purchased this one in February2013. It was connected to the HDMI port on a TV that is about 10 years old. That's the TV that died and was being replaced with the new Samsung. 

I have another Mini which is model TCDA93000, purchased in March this year. I seem to remember reading something about the newer model had slightly different hardware to address some HDMI issues(?). That Mini was connected to a TV that is about 5 years old. I switched Minis and the newer model 93000 immediately worked with the new TV, and the older Mini works with the 5 year old TV.

My only concern here is that if something happens to the 5 year old TV and I have to replace it, I'm back at square one again, since it looks like the original model Mini just won't work with the new breed of TVs. I guess if that happens, I'll have to contact TiVo support directly.

Thanks again for the replies and suggestions!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW, I have several v1 Minis on fairly new TVs and have no issues.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My v1 Mini connects to a 28H4500AF Samsung. Works fine.


----------



## MichaelCiv (Dec 27, 2015)

My brother has a Mini and a Samsung TV, no issues thus far


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Try going into the Samsung TV's settings menu and turning off the HDMI-CEC. I think Samsung calls it "Anynet+".


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

johnmsch said:


> Thanks, but that's one of the many things I tried. Actually, the button on the bottom is not a reset button, but a resolution button. Each time you press it, it changes the output resolution. Each time you change the resolution, you're supposed to wait a minute or two for the new resolution setting to take effect. None of them worked. I ended up getting around the problem by switching Minis!
> 
> This Mini is model TCDA92000, which is I believe the original Mini. I purchased this one in February2013. It was connected to the HDMI port on a TV that is about 10 years old. That's the TV that died and was being replaced with the new Samsung.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up about minis and hdmi technology - old vs new. I have three 92000 minis, each of which was purchased used.

It also made me wonder something a little off topic: I attached a mini to a slingbox and an old lcd tv. The slingbox used component and the tv used hdmi. No problems.

I later moved it to a much newer samsung and I started getting hdcp problems. Right now the slingbox is using component cable through to another tv because I wanted to avoid hdcp issues. I wonder if hdmi on an old lcd tv worked because it was so old? I'm going to try again.


----------

